# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  TAR.GZ

## hou

Суть такова скачал прогу упакованную tar.gz теперь прогу надо запустить в работу, те открыть, распаковать, Нашел видео там точно такую же прогу открывают через терминал, кликнув по архиватору и правой кнопкой мыши в диалоговом окне появляется ссылка- открыть в терминале. У меня почему то нет такой сноски. В гугле разные поисковые запросы делал и использовал советы но тщетно. 
 Откликнитесь пожалуйста не поленитесь. На виндос эта прога с расширением exe встала.  Может у меня программы какой нет?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Привет!
Дык открыть терминал в каталоге с нужным файлом, в терминале прописать tar -zxfv your_file.tar.gz (естессно, вместо your_file подставите ваше название) и Энтер.

P.S. Вводить название файла полностью не обязательно: ввели первые три символа - нажали таб. Отработает автодополнение. Если нажатие на таб не дает результата, то либо дважды быстро нажмите таб (в терминале отобразятся все файлы, которые начинаются с этих букв), либо введите четвертую букву.
P.P.S. Распаковать архив можно и в файловом менеджере по виндовому принципу (уж что-что, а тар гэ зэты любой линукс распаковывать умеет  :Smiley:  ): правой кнопкой мыша на файле -> распаковать
P.P.P.S. Открыть терминал в "нужном месте" можно из файлового менеджера. То есть, Вы скачали файл в каталог Загрузки, открываете его и из него вызываете теминал комбинацией клавиш. Не знаю, какой у Вас файловый менеджер, у меня Dolphin, теминал вызывается по комбинашке шифт+Ф4.
P.P.P.P.S. Если всё-таки хочется навесить действие для файла по кнопке мыши, зайдите в настройки файлового менеджера. Там должны быть настройки Действий (настройки контекстного меню). Если в списке действий (обычно их много) "открыть в терминале" отсутствует, там же должна присутстввать кнопочка с названием типа "загрузить действия"... Поищите, может найдете что-нибудь очень полезное.
Можно добавить такое действие самостоятельно. Для кед (KDE), если у вас кде, расскажу. Если не кде - не обессутьте  :Huh:

----------


## hou

Спасибо за отклик, плюсов накидаю.  

Можно добавить такое действие самостоятельно. Для кед (KDE),----  да у меня (KDE)

вот ссылка там на первых минутах всё изложено, даже прога та же , ну нет ссылки через терминал, суду

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmWV35ZwJP4

----------


## Val_Ery

Привет!
В видео - Убунту. То есть, если у Вас внешне интерфейс такой же, как и у автора видео, то у Вас нет кед (не КДЕ). Но сейчас это и не важно  :Smiley:  В общем, по порядку...

1) В самом начале видео у автора в файловом менеджере есть три "объекта": некая папка, архив в формате тар.гзет и установочный шел-скрипт (файл с раширением .sh, расширение в его файловом менеджере не показывается). При этом автор говорит:



> ...Я уже скачал вот эту программу, уже распаковал её. Она должна запускаться, программа установки должна запускаться от имени администратора. Поэтому, что я делаю, я делаю суду и запускаю её...


То есть, распаковка архива в терминале НЕ выполняется. 

2) Распаковка архива
Самый простой вариант распаковки (windows-way): нажать правой кнопкой мыша на архив и выбрать в контекстном меню "Распаковать..."
Варианты через терминал:
в файловом менеджере открываете каталог в котором лежит скачанный архив и
а) нажимаете шифт+Ф4 (это для КДЕ с установленным в качестве файлового менеджера по умолчания Дельфином - Dolphin, как енто в убунте не знаю), это откроет терминал, в котором будет открыт ваш каталог с загруженными файлами, и выполняете команду tar -zxvf (эта команда для распаковки пожатых архивов tar.gz). После тар.гзет необходим ввести название архива, который вы распаковываете
или
б) через миднайт коммандер (в убунте он, по-моему, не установлен по умолчанию, но у любого линуксоида он просто должен стоять - реально удобная штука): в открытом терминале просто вводите mc, стрелочками выделяете ваш архив и "заходите" в него, нажав Энтер. После этого выделяете файл и нажимаете Ф5 (копирование). Файл из архива будет скопирован в каталог, из которого вы открывали терминал (в миднайт коммандере - это будет соседняя панель).

3) Установка тру крипта. 
После распаковки архива в каталоге появится некий шел скрипт truecrypt-7.2-setup-x86. Если этот файл открыть в текстовом редакторе, то в нем можно увидеть строку umask 022 - то есть, файл должен запускаться от имени администратора. Файл по умолчанию является исполняемым. В линукс-системах можно запускать такие файлы, просто кликнув по ним мышем. Но тот самый юмаск требует запуска установщика от имени администратора... Если вы по умолчанию работаете от имени админа (суперпользователя) - просто кликаете по сетапу и всё... Установщик откроет терминал и ... выведет вам некоего консольного "мастера установки". Далее - всё как в видео.
Если вы работаете как обычный пользователь, то вам надо либо открывать файловый менеджер от имени админа и только после этого запускать установщик программы кликом мыша, либо открывать терминал и запускать установщик от имени админа оттуда (именно так делает автор видео - его слова "я делаю суду").
В терминале это выглядит так: sudo ./truecrypt-7.2-setup-x86 - что означает выполнить от имени админа (sudo - мне, кстати, больше нравится такая расшифровка "суперпользователь su делает do") шелл-скрипт (это обязательная комбинашка ./ , которая указывает на скрипт в текущем каталоге), дальше название скрипта truecrypt-7.2-setup-x86. В видео автор не вбивает всё название целиком, а вводит только первую букву t названия установщика и нажимает таб. После этого - Энтер, и начинается процесс установки.

Последнее...
В любой операционной системе есть как минимум две оболочки (шелла): юзер-френдли файловый менеджер (в винде - это проводник) и командная строка (в никсах - это терминал). Сами системы позволяют исполнять файлы из любой из этих оболочек вне зависимости от того, исполнение под какую оболочку "прописано". Например, в винде из проводника вы можете запустить любой батник, как результат - у вас откроется окно командной строки... В линуксах всё аналогично: у вас лежит шел скрипт, запустить который вы можете прямо из файлового менеджера обычным кликом (или двойным кликом, всё зависит от того, как енто действо настроено в вашей системе). 
Но, согласитесь, в винде вам не прийдет в голову мысль распаковывать рар-архив посредством открытия его в командной строке. В никсах - тоже самое: есть архиваторы с графическим интерфейсом (например, ark), которые позволяют всё это сделать прямо в "проводнике". Выделили файл, правая кнопка мыша, распаковать... 

Появился шелл-скрипт - клик мыша по нему... Откроется терминал. 
Или с использованием контекстного меню  того же файлового менеджера: правая кнопка мышки на скрипте - действия - запустить в Konsole. Ваш шелл-скрипт запустится в консоли.

В вашем случае, этот шелл-скрипт должен запускаться от имени администратора. Поэтому автор видео изначально открывает терминал и только потом вбивает команду sudo.

Если вам хочется сразу из файлового менеджера запускать программы от имени админа, то либо запускайте файловый менеджер от имени админа, либо зайдите в настройки вашего файлового менеджера и посмотрите на список всех доступных действий. Если "запустить от админа" нету, то есть возможность загрузить подобное действие (кнопочка "загрузить новые действия"). Естессно, я сейчас говорю о КДЕ и его Dolphin (который есть файловый менеджер по умолчанию).

В общем, удачи  :Smiley:

----------


## hou

Спасибо за ответ. немог сразу ответить грызся на форумах.
Я такие большие тексты сразу не могу осмыслить, поэтому я понемножку.
KDE у меня. если это принципиаль но могу скрин прицыпить.

В общем, удачи    вкаком общем? вы моя надежда плиз помогите

я распакоавал и также две картинки у меня  одна tar.gz  а другая ввиде файла блокнотного. Вот на видосе он сразу правой клавишей открывает открыть в терминале. у меня нет выбора в предложении открыть терминалом понимаете, как её ссылку туды добавить?

а 7, 2 я не ставлю это палёная версия, у меня 7.1а


амый простой вариант распаковки (windows-way): нажать правой кнопкой мыша на архив и выбрать в контекстном меню "Распаковать..."   так я ж это зделал!

поверьте я хоть и троешник, В терминале это выглядит так: sudo ./truecrypt-7.2-setup-x86   и это делал!
ответ нет такого каталога!

и проги нет?

----------


## hou

Доброго времени. Короче ларчик открывается просто.
1№  Скачиваем TAR.GZ
2# В менеджере приложений устанавливаем Synaptic Package Manager
3№ Перегружаемся
4№Открываем Synaptic Package Manager ,в окно поиска водим , см скрин
5№ Появляются два пакета, ставим галочку на первом  и применить.
6№ Перегружаемся см скрин

Не нравится что нет панели меню, следовательно нет русского яз.  
НО у меня на винде русифицирован будем подглядывать.
  Просто

----------


## Val_Ery

> KDE у меня. если это принципиаль но могу скрин прицыпить.


Принципиальность состоит в том, что действия для файлового менеджера (в КДЕ - это Dolphin) не будут работать в файловых менеджерах не-КДЕшных систем. Скрин цеплять не надо, я верю в то, что взрослый человек сам может определить, что же у него стоит.



> а другая ввиде файла блокнотного


Вот это и есть исполняемый шелл-скрипт. Я уже понял, что Вы труКрипт установили (через менеджер пакетов). Но, может Вам в будущем пригодится... 
Для создания своего собственного действия ("Выполнить в терминале") в контекстном меню (клик правой кнопкой мыши на исполняемом файле) делаете так:
1) Если КДЕ 4 - открываете каталог ~/.kde/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus/ (скрытый каталог в вашем домашнем каталоге).
Если КДЕ 5 - это будет каталог ~/.local/share/kservices5/ServiceMenus/ 
2) В нем создаете файл с расширением desktop. Например, для создания действия (пункта контекстного меню) "Выполнить в терминале" я создал файл runinterm.desktop
3) Вставляете в этот файл такие строки

Скрытый текст


```
[Desktop Entry]
Type=Service
X-KDE-ServiceTypes=KonqPopupMenu/Plugin
MimeType=application/x-executable;
Actions=runInTerminal;
X-KDE-AuthorizeAction=shell_access

[Desktop Action runInTerminal]
TryExec=konsole
Exec=konsole --hold -e %f
Icon=utilities-terminal

Name=Run In Terminal
Name[ru]=Выполнить в Терминале
```

Скрыть


Теперь, при нажатии на исполняемый файл правой кнопкой мыши в контекстном меню появится "Действия"->"Выполнить в терминале" (скрин)


P.S. Применимо только в КДЕ. В Убунту (которая на скринах и в видео - Наутилус, для него свои действия, называются Nautilus-actions, и устанавливаются через синаптик)

----------


## hou

Доброго времени.  Может есть мысли почему к проге не прецыпилась панель меню, следовательно нет ссылки setting . Следовательно не могу изменить язык. Я думаю что в релиз забыли прикрутить, а вы?
а скаой целью вы скрин вынесли на внешний WEB?    срин и здесь можно прицепить.

----------


## Val_Ery

> срин и здесь можно прицепить.


Здесь ограничения действуют на общий размер загружаемых файлов. Я просто не могу ничего здесь "прицепить"... По идее, надо обратиться к администраторам/модераторам. Только вот потребность прикреплять изображения возникает достатчно редко, поэтому... сейчас так  :Sad: 




> почему к проге не прецыпилась панель меню


Честно скажу - не знаю. 
Про "забыли прикрутить" - очень сильно сомневась. Скорее всего какая-нибудь комбинация клавиш есть на скрыть/показать меню... Посмотрю попозже.

----------


## hou

Про "забыли прикрутить" - очень сильно сомневась. Скорее всего какая-нибудь комбинация клавиш есть на скрыть/показать меню... Посмотрю попозже. 
Спасибо!  ну её непрекрутили не то чтобы совсем нет, она появляется при условии закрытия браузера, и крупт надо поддтянуть в верхний левый угол. Но всё равно в ссылке сеттинг не предлогается смена языка. И сеттинг вылетает всего три ссыли, к сожилению скрин не получается сделать.

----------

